# Andrea Doria Pen



## CaptG (Jun 8, 2009)

I got one of the Teak railing blanks recovered from the Andrea Doria from Ron and Shipwrecked woods thru Dawn and the Exotic Blank site.  This one may get me to drinking, have not made up my mind yet, lol.   More to that story later.  I chose the Jr. Emperor in rhodium and gold.  Decided to make it a closed end pen to use more of the wood and also take some emphasis off the kit and put more on the blank.  I thought long and hard on the shape of the closed end and decided simple was good.  As for finish, I went with a hand rubbed oil finish after sanding to 1500, a warmer, softer look than the hard shine look.  Then I got one of Lou's anniversary 18K special nibs and with instructions from him, modified it to fit the Jr.  I agree with Lou, the large nib looks good on this pen.  Then I had Ken at Kallenshaan Woods laser engrave a picture of the Andria Doria on the lid of one of his pen box's.  Here are the pictures,  all comments are welcome.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 8, 2009)

Really sharp looking set up! You did it proud!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 8, 2009)

GREAT presentation!!

Pen's not bad, either.  Closed end Emperor???  Don't think I have seen that before, but for this application -------   I LIKE it!!!

So, you gonna sell it, or mount it in your boat???


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 8, 2009)

I like it a lot.  Gary awesome job.  I like your approach to the finish.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice job Gary.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW Gary!!! Very nice job! Looks like all of your thinking and hardwork have definitely paid off! That is an heirloom for sure! Great job!


----------



## CaptG (Jun 8, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> GREAT presentation!!
> 
> Pen's not bad, either.  Closed end Emperor???  Don't think I have seen that before, but for this application -------   I LIKE it!!!
> 
> So, you gonna sell it, or mount it in your boat???



Ed, it is NOT going on the boat, LOL.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautiful pen Gary. Great job.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jun 8, 2009)

That's outstanding.


----------



## stoneman (Jun 8, 2009)

Great job Gary. This one's a real beauty. I love a good story connection with a pen also.


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Jun 8, 2009)

Great job, by you and Ken!


----------



## CSue (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice pen.  I really like the finish you chose.  It seems more fitting for this particular pen.


----------



## soccer2010 (Jun 8, 2009)

that is a great combination and the case fits well !!!


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Jun 8, 2009)

Super job Cap'n Gary.  Great job!!


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 8, 2009)

I looked long and hard at those pen blanks, but I've just got too much on my plate right now. I'm glad to see it went to a good home.

Excellent job all the way around!


----------



## JohnU (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautiful pen and box Gary.  Nice finish and closed end.  Stories always make the pen worth more!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 8, 2009)

That is a well-presented pen. Very classy all around, nice work, Gary!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 8, 2009)

Gary, I am one of those "shiny guys"  That said, you certainly picked the right finish for this heirloom.   Perfect execution all the way around!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 8, 2009)

When I saw these blanks for sale, I had trouble finding the attraction.  I was blind - now I can see.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 8, 2009)

Gary, that is one awesome pen!  I wouldn't have thought of putting that finish on it and just gone with a glossy CA finish.   But, after seeing it I think you made the perfect choice in finishes.  I may have to order one of those blanks, although I would be terrified that I would damage it while drilling or turning.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 8, 2009)

Stevej72 said:


> although I would be terrified that I would damage it while drilling or turning.



I was and I did.  There is a story there, which is why I considered taking up serious drinking.  It involves three reactions, first - the SCREAM,  second - the really bad cussing, and third - the tears.  More later, right now I gotta remember where I put the Gin...


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jun 8, 2009)

Gary, I was just like Bruce when I saw those blanks.  I thought big and fancy and shiny.

The thought, insight and planning that went on before any tool was touched shows me another level of penmaking that I never really knew existed.  Add great execution of the project and you have a stunning and thought provoking exhibit.

Ken


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 8, 2009)

CaptG said:


> I got one of the Teak railing blanks recovered from the Andrea Doria from Ron and Shipwrecked woods thru Dawn and the Exotic Blank site. This one may get me to drinking, have not made up my mind yet, lol. More to that story later. I chose the Jr. Emperor in rhodium and gold. Decided to make it a closed end pen to use more of the wood and also take some emphasis off the kit and put more on the blank. I thought long and hard on the shape of the closed end and decided simple was good. As for finish, I went with a hand rubbed oil finish after sanding to 1500, a warmer, softer look than the hard shine look. Then I got one of Lou's anniversary 18K special nibs and with instructions from him, modified it to fit the Jr. I agree with Lou, the large nib looks good on this pen. Then I had Ken at Kallenshaan Woods laser engrave a picture of the Andria Doria on the lid of one of his pen box's. Here are the pictures, all comments are welcome. Thanks for looking.


 

Very nice job on the blank and the kit fits it well. Does the blank come with a card of authenticity???  Like the case also.  Thje choice of the closed end fits the ship theme. I can not think of the name of the part I am thinking of because I am not ship worthy but it looks like a capt's wheel spoke or there is one other thing and I am blank. Maybe you know what I am thinking of.


----------



## markgum (Jun 8, 2009)

That is a great looking pen. I keep drooling over one of those blanks simply because of the history.  but...  $$$$$$ 
That one would be a keeper...


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow..that's a heck of a nice pen and case Gary!


----------



## CaptG (Jun 8, 2009)

John, do you mean a belaying pin?  They were for tying lines and also used as clubs.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 9, 2009)

CaptG said:


> John, do you mean a belaying pin? They were for tying lines and also used as clubs.


 

That is it Gary. I was going to say some kind of pin. Look at the back end of that pen. I think it  adds to the character of the story.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 9, 2009)

I forgot to add, yes there is a certificate of authenticity.  And I have put togather a small information pamphlet on the Andrea Doria.


----------



## GouletPens (Jun 9, 2009)

It's great to see so much effort going into the pen as a whole package....I really like what you've done with it. With a pen presented like that you should fetch top dollar for it, great job!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 9, 2009)

Excellent closed end, I agree it should command top dollar!


----------



## Crayman (Jun 9, 2009)

The pen is great, having been on the Doria (long before pen turning) and knowing quite a few who dive it still. I might have to get a blank or 2.


----------



## gvpens (Jun 9, 2009)

Outstanding job Gary!!  
Historical pens are my favorite and you did this piece of wood proud. 

Wayne Smith

Glade Valley Pens


----------

